#   >  PWR SWR TEMP FAN ATMEGA8

## rz3qs

, ,      ATMEGA8.
  .
    ,     .
     .

----------

Aleksey., UY1IF, Constantin007, eu2av, Integral, Larkin, LY3SR, Muxa52, R2PM, r3tjl, R4IN, RA3QTT , ra9qba, RL6MR, RW6MIT, RZ3DFZ, SNABBER, SoftFelix, tomcat, ua3mse, ua3ycc, UB9YTQ, UN7GKA, UN7RX, ur5ncb, UR5VFT, UR6HCF, ur7hfo, UT3LR, UX0DC, vistlt, XENOMORPH, , -1

----------

UY1IF

----------


## rz3qs

,   ,     TM.

----------


## D0ITC

,      ?       .

----------


## 61

.  ?     311.

----------


## RN3KK

? .. - ?

----------

R2DDP, R4IN, RT5A, ua3mse,

----------


## rz3qs

> LAY,


.        ,    .

----------

UA5O, UX0DC

----------


## rz3qs

> 99.9,     0  30


  , ..  100-130.8,    .         ,       .

----------

XENOMORPH

----------

slavector, tomcat, ua0lsg, UR6HCF,

----------


## slavector

!   ?

----------


## XENOMORPH

> !   ?


.  :Smile: 






> fuse  Mega8,      CodeVisionAVR

----------

rock fan, tomcat,

----------


## rz3qs

> 503 ,    (      ),


, LM35   .  -  .

----------

R2PM

----------


## rz3qs

> 2


   ,   . 
       ,        , ..  ,  ,  .

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## Tolya

,,NOKIA,, ,     ,,  ,OSC    .

----------


## R2PM

> ,   .
>        ,       , ..  ,  ,  .


  !!!
  .
  -  ,    -          !!!
        ( EB 104,   ),              .  ( EB 104)   ,   -    -        ,  ,       ,    -    , .. ""  ,    ""      (      "").       MFJ 998.       ()    ,     .   ..
   ( )   ""     - (    )     "-"    ""  ,         ().

----------


## R2PM

> ,,NOKIA,, ,     ,, ,OSC    .


  !!!
         .
       - ,    (,   ..)    .    ,,NOKIA,,   ,          .
  .

----------


## R2PM

> ,


,   ???    -    ,    .
     .





> ,   .


  ???   ?

----------


## R2PM

> .


 !!!
  ,   ,      ,      ,   http://www.cqham.ru/bkpb.htm. ,      - ,          . 




> ,    
>       .


,       ,      .

  ()    ,    3-  (2.1 )   ,      ,    -     .      ,       ,     (  )    ,            .
     (  ),   -    .

 R2PM Tula

----------


## R2PM

> ,    3 ,     .


   !!!    .               .        -   .
  ,     .        -    .
   R2PM Tula

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> -  ,     300 .  .   503  .
>  R2PM


-  LM335 -  300  eBay 10  ,          :Smile:

----------

R2PM

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

!!!
   ,             10 .
 R2PM

----------

R2PM

----------


## DeXter Holland

""   LM335  mcp9700 ?

----------


## rz3qs

> S1


,   LP  HP,    . -         .




> 


      .

----------


## R2PM

> CodeVisionAVR
>     .  : FB AVR ATM8 PMON.jpg  : 76  : 177.3   ID: 194341


 17

 !!!
   RSTOISBL =0     ,   .  ,  .
 R2PM

----------


## R2PM

!!!
  ,    ,       .         -  ( ) ""  ,  ,    ().     (LM 35).         .
 -        .
  R2PM

----------


## UA5O

,  .   ,  .   120  1200.  120   3 .  1200 ,   ,    ,    ,   82 ,  3-4 .     28 ,          .     ,     .   ,      . 5-10 ,  .   .       .




> -        .


    .

*  43 ():*

   .   UT1MA.  28 ,   100,  ,    15 ,  .   ,    . ,   .      25.

----------

R2PM, ur7hfo

----------


## RA3WDK

> .      ,    ,       Q     ,  1.5,          10           2,     .           .       .


     ?        Bavaria Contest Club    ,       .     3-4   ,    .     35  .

----------


## UA5O

.  .  .  ,    .   ,     .   .  .     .     ,  ,  ,     ,    .  ,    .        .   ,     .     .    .   ,     .    . .    ,     23 .  24 .,    .      .    .     .    .     .    .      .     .     ,   .   . .     .    .

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> .  .  .  ,    .   ,     .   .  .     .     ,  ,  ,     ,    .


  !
  .      ()     , !!!     (9 )         ,        ,   .      .   ,    ,   KhazamaAVRProgrammer     usbasp,      .   ,      ,     .    8,   . ,   ,           -  .
 R2PM

*  5 ():*




> .  .  .  ,    .   ,     .   .  .     .     ,  ,  ,     ,    .




  !
  .      ()     , !!!     (9 )         ,        ,   .      .   ,    ,   KhazamaAVRProgrammer     usbasp,      .   ,      ,     .    8,   . ,   ,           -  .
 R2PM




> .    .     .


    1  , MC-20A.     -  ,    ?       .

----------

MCLife

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> rd3pq  
> 
>    .


      .         ,  ,  ,         .
      .  .   .
. R2PM




> Q1-Q6


2N7002

----------


## R6GA

.      (    ) ,   90    .

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> EEPROM      .    EEPROM   ,   EEPROM      .     EEPROM  .


!!!
   EEPROM      ,      ,        ,      ,        . 
    ???     !!!
 R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> EEPROM


 ???  ??      .

----------


## R2PM

> ,     asm .
>  .asm   ,   , ,   bat ,    eeprom,      .


  !!!
   , ,     120-1200        .            , , .
          ,    .     ,      .  ,  : rd3pq@rambler.ru   .

----------


## XENOMORPH

> 


 24  atmega8   ,   23 ( )    .   .  .    ,     ,    , -  ,    . 
 ,     ,   ,  ,  ""    ,  ,     ,  ( , + 1   23  24  atmega).

----------


## rz3qs

> 


- ,  ,     , ..           .

----------


## UA5O

?   D9  4?

----------


## R2PM

> .


  !!!
,         KhazamaAVRProgrammer  .       .
 .

----------


## UA5O

.    ,  .   25 .      ,   .     ,     ,   .  .   ,  20 .  28 ,   25= 2.1,   100 =  1.9.         3-4  .   100 .  1000 ,  ,  30-40 . ,    .        ,    .  .      .

----------

R2PM

----------


## RA0FU

, !
  ...

----------

> ,      .        2002?       .



         lcd_puts,    20   40.
     ,   ,      ,     ,
       21 ,      20 .  .

----------

20  .  ,   , -  .
   ,       ,   ,   .
         1602.

----------


## rz3qs

.
     300 .
     ,       ,      ,    1000-1500 .             .

  SW1 /  .
 S1( /  )      ,      .

 1200-120 ,  5 ,   .

  747-34 ,  2.56 .
    HP/LP    .

    747-34  5 .

----------

UY1IF, Filin-2000, R2PM, R4IN, r6yr, SoftFelix,

----------


## rz3qs

> RWR  SWR  2


,   ,        .        ,    .   ,       ,     SW1  .




> ,    .


        ,   ,    .

----------

SoftFelix, UR6HCF

----------


## rz3qs

> ,


 ,           SSB  CW,       ALC,        .

----------

UR6HCF,

----------


## rz3qs

> 


 ,     ,     71      2.5.

----------

R4IN

----------


## rz3qs

> 335  ?


   ,  ,     ,   .

----------

> ,       RWR  SWR  2,   ""    .      ,    .


      ,                 ,         .
        .      11,5     ( 70 )            4   .       -  100        .
,      8 ,              2 . -       ,       ,      2 ,   ,      2  .
,         ,  ,     ,     ""  .
 ,    ,         .   ,            ,      . 

 LM335.
 ,       5.  2,56           2,    ,       2,56 .
        0  125 ,     60 ,      .
 ,   ,  25 ,   125      3      .
       ,     . ,     ,           .

----------

R2PM, R4IN

----------


## R4IN

.
      144/430,      ,     .
LM35  Ebay  30.  (  75)      )))

----------

afonkin08, SoftFelix

----------

SoftFelix, UR6HCF, ut5eqr,

----------


## R4IN

.        857,        ,        1  50.

----------

R2PM

----------

R4IN

----------

> .......
> ,    10 ,   3,    6 ,      10. 
>   .
> -  ,  *4Z5KY*,       ,     ,       ,  ,        .


RA3YCI, -      .     ,   .     .    -     ,            ,          ,         . 
  10    .    ,       - ,      ,      .
          (),  ,
      .
   4Z5KY     .      .
         ,     ,  ,           ,     .
   - ,      . ,        ,      .     
      ,     .       ,
           ,   , ,   
    ,     ,       4Z5KY.
       US2IT,          .   
       ,      .       -  ,  .
  -,              ,   ,   ,
       ,    ,      .

----------

R2PM

----------

rv3ae, SoftFelix, ut5eqr, XENOMORPH

----------


## ut5eqr

?      ?

----------


## R4IN

""     FrontDesigner 3.0
     50-100-150,     ( )  .

----------

ut5eqr, vistlt

----------


## R4IN

> 6  10


    ,    ,    1.8  50

----------


## Vit51

http://eb104.ru/internet-magazin/kom...em%20match.jpg
http://eb104.ru/internet-magazin/kom...=!100_4535.jpg

----------

ut5eqr

----------


## SergUT

!  !
 .
 78
1)   LP (Low Power)     100...  78... R26    1 ...
    4.32  100.    ?...     FT82-43, 20-21 . 
  HP,  !
2)    ... 4-9   -   ... LM35   ,      ...      ,     ""    ( -  10  ),  0.06     ...      ?   ?
    ...   DS18B20,      ?

 !

----------

SergUT

----------


## R4IN

> 18


  10   





> ... 4-9   -   ... LM35   ,      ...      ,     ""    ( -  10  ),  0.06     ...      ?   ?


 ,         (((

----------

SergUT

----------


## rz3qs

120-1700 .
 ,   .

----------


## R4IN

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...+1602&_sacat=0
   100     400.

----------


## ua3ycc

DS18B20   .
      LM35...

----------

ua3ycc

----------


## ua3ycc

> 1 .


  ! !
   ,     ?

----------


## us2idr

.  10   100    +- 0.5 .        RWR  SWR  2  


> ,    .


    ?   DS18B20   ,    ?            .

----------

RA6UAZ

----------

UT7DU       2500 .

----------

ut7du

----------


## Lega

WH1602B-YGK-CTK  ,     .

----------


## SIMON_23

,    ,   -             ,  .: "120W"  38,5,   "1200W"  385.        "",    . ,    ...

----------


## SIMON_23

1200-120 ,  5  #81.           .    .      ,   .

----------


## rz3qs

> 


LM35,      ,    ,  +1-150C,    , -   .

----------


## rz3qs

> 15 16        +5


      ,   ,   +5      ,   .




> c L1  20       +5


   ,   .

----------

ua3mmg

----------


## RA9WBO

,    .   ..

----------


## 60

LM3581.    .

----------

RA9WBO

----------


## tomcat

:

*RZ3DK*



* .lay* 

 RZ3DK.rar

----------


## rz3qs

> 2,56   TL431.


 ,    ,   ,   5  2.56 ,  8 .

----------


## rz3qs

> FAN     ( 34 )?


   ,              temp0 fan0,          .

  0.1 ,      .

----------


## rz3qs

> 


    ,  0.5   FT817-        34 .




> /


,     .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## rz3qs

> LM358,      ?      ?


  ,   ,    SSB       .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## rz3qs

> D2-D4, D5-D6   4148


, LL4148.
   QRP,     .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## UY1IF

> ?


  : 17  .    -     17 W     700    ...

  , RZ3QS.     1602 ?   JXD1602 ?

----------


## UY1IF

> 


   ...         ?   .

----------


## UY1IF

,         ,      .       ...

   ,             FAN,     PWR     17-34 .    .            (  ),      ,      (        )       ! 



 ,- . )

----------


## UY1IF

> 5    D2, D4, D5, D6?


,   -        .         5  2,5 ...          / .     ,    ... ,   5 ,     max     5    .  2,56    2,56    .

----------


## AlexW

,      .    ,   9       1    1 ,       ! ,     .   -

----------

rock fan, ua3ycc

----------


## UY1IF

...         .

----------


## ut7du

> ,       ))


 AVRDUDE       RA3WSA for Codevision
    .         AVRDUDE -

----------

UY1IF

----------


## UY1IF

,  . 
        25-  ,      ?      ,   ...

----------


## rz3qs

> ?


  , ..  15        15,   .





> ...


 "" BODEN, 8     .

    ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## rz3qs

> 47      ...


      TM  18- ,  1    .




> BODEN ?


,     .

*  17 ():*




> ...       .


  ,    ,     ,  ,       , ..  ,     1-2 .        .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## rz3qs

> 


 ,  ,  2  .

http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Free-s...619451329.html

----------


## rz3qs

,  2.56.
   .

----------

UY1IF, RA4UIR

----------


## UY1IF

,     ...? CodeVision AVR   EEPROM,      ...



  ,  EEPROM  .   .        .

----------


## UY1IF

.

----------


## RA4UIR

> .


,  
         ? 
            ? 

     ,    .

----------

RA4UIR

----------


## den-ssdd

> 


  ,  ""

----------


## UY1IF

pure_swr  (    ) EEPROM: 747_34
       ...
     .



   -  ,  ...

----------

UY1IF

----------

.      .

----------


## UY1IF

> 


   .     ...

----------


## UY1IF

...

----------

R2ZCP, RA4UIR, tomcat, UR6HCF

----------


## UY1IF

- 25-30.    ...     -    (),    .

----------


## UR7TT

,        8 ?    ...

----------

ua3ycc, UR7TT

----------


## XENOMORPH

182 ?  ?
       FAN.

 ,     ,  ,    .   ,     .  13, 25 ,    , .
   ,     (120/1200W)  ,      .

----------


## XENOMORPH

> #187  .


.    SMD, 32 ,  ,     ,      -  ,    .
 ,    :Smile: .

  ,          ? 11110040320007000F00  2050575220 (  EEPROM).

----------


## rz3qs

> TF 42 50 55 A65 ( ),


   ,  ,    ,   .
      fan-     ,        .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## UY1IF

> ( ),    ,     .    2  .


         ...   20 ,     .

----------


## ZLK

8        ,    5 ?

----------


## ua9d

> . 
>  TL866.    *.eep*,   *Intel HEX*,   *Binary* ( ).  .


      !! :::: 
Vlad , UA9D, 73!

----------


## den-ssdd

*ZLK*,    .       ,    ,

----------


## ZLK

, ,         -,     ,          ?       ?

----------


## un7las

.      33.      .

----------


## Conexant

*UR5W*        136?

----------


## tomcat

> 


, ...

----------


## UY1IF

> .    .


        ?      ?      ,    .          .       ...

----------


## UY1IF

( 2.5  5- )  ,   .   ,    ...
 CodeVisionAVR.   ...



    ...
     ?

----------


## UY1IF

> 


   .  - 22 .      .

----------


## XENOMORPH

*rn3qno*, 
  3 , ""  TL866.
 MiniPRO,   3          , *
CODE MEM (FLASH)* *
DATA MEM* *(EEPROM)* 
*CONFIG( FUSE BITS)

_120_1200.rar


*

----------

rw9fn

----------


## XENOMORPH

> ???


1.  23  24     ,     ?
2.  .

----------

R2DRH

----------


## UY1IF

> 


      23  24?    ?





> 


  ?   ,     ...

----------


## UY1IF

> 23 5.6


  ?  .    ...   ""     .

----------


## UY1IF

> 5.6  lm358  ??


   0    23  24

   LM -     .  ...


   :   "-",      ,   ...    . 
      .

----------


## UY1IF

> 0.4  3  ???


   ,     ""  "", -   .     2.56,         3 ...     .
 .  LM- ,      .    1,     (6,7 ), -   .   :      ...  ..

----------


## rn3qno

LM    14    ?

*  9 ():*

           lm          0   

*  7 ():*

       ?

----------


## UB0WBL

> ,   ,     TM.


   ,  ,  ,   ..
 ,   ,          .

----------


## UY1IF

> 8,    5 ?


 # 192.    ,         20- ...

----------


## ua3ycv

,   ,          .[/QUOTE]
-    - 20     - - .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## UY1IF

> ,      ,      ?


 ?   .       ?   ...    ,    ,   -   .            .     .   ...

----------


## rn3qno

.

*  7 ():*

4    

*  10 ():*

https://youtu.be/-FPHkkzssU4

*  11 ():*

*  8 ():*

         ,      .

----------


## RA3YBW

> 


        .
       .         23,24.    .        .    -  ,       100.    .      .      +5 .    . .        .             .

----------


## rn3qno

.                0

----------


## RA3YBW

> 


    .

----------


## UY1IF

> 311  522.       .


  ...   ???  :Crazy: 
       ,        .     ?
      ...

----------


## UY1IF

> ?


  ...     .

----------


## us2idr

> ,    ,         .  ,      0  1000 ,    4,      1000 ,        ,     1000      0-1300


       300-350        ?

----------

> ...
>    MFile,     rz3qs, AMEGA8,  C/C++sourse file(s) lcd_4z5ky.c,func_rz3  qs.c,newfunc_rz2qs.c  ,
> ...    .533 ***multiple target patterns. Stop.
>  ,     ?


     ,  - ,     .
        .

 sourse file(s)    ,           rz3qs.c
     .  TARGET = rz3qs

US2IDR

     ,       .

EEMEM_HPkoeff:         ;//  HP .
.dw 4  ;
   4  22,  -  300 



EEMEM_LPkoeff:         ;//  LP .
.dw 5

        ` .   ,   .     .

----------

> DS18B20    ?


   ,    ,      .
     -,      ,      ,   .
,    ,      .
  ,              ,  ,       ,     . ,    750 ,     -   ,     ,    .      ,     ,         .        ,     -.
,     ,    .     .

----------


## R3ZW

,      AVRDUDE ( USBASP).   .

----------

R3ZW

----------


## R3ZW

?      (     :Rolling Eyes: )     
.
  Lock Byte ?

----------


## R3ZW

> avr dude


         ....

----------

R3ZW

----------


## R3ZW

> 


,      .
     ...

----------


## un7las



----------


## RA4UIR

,   .

----------


## RA4UIR

,

----------


## Larkin

,   .    !  ?!
     ,     ,  
  ,   ,   ?
*rd3pq*,     ,        ,  ?

----------


## OlegG

-   SMD  ???
!

----------


## WladN

.     .       ,    ?

----------


## alex_39

.        sinaProg?    .    .      ?  .

----------


## UY1IF

> ?


       .    .

----------


## Majkl



----------

R4DM, RA4UIR, UA0BHC

----------


## rx6anj

.  15,16  LCD216     ,  ?

----------


## rx6anj

.  .

----------

UY1IF, UZ5DM

----------


## rx6anj

!

----------


## Majkl

[QUOTE=Majkl;1494573] .     Khazama AVR Programmer    UABASP,   ?   (
):
H-Fuse 7,6,4,3,0 
L-Fuse 4,3
E-Fuse --------
Lock  5,4,3,2,1,0

----------


## UY1IF

> ,     ()   .
> :   7   0,7 
>                                50   5,0


  ,      -   "",    .      (). 
    ,   .  ,    ,    ,     ...

----------


## UY1IF

> ?     ?


  .
      ,   .     50     () ,    ,               PWR. ,      ,   100  , -   = 2.   .
       ,    ,   .      (  SW1)   .

----------

Majkl

----------


## UY1IF



----------


## UY1IF

> UY!IF
>  100,     50  = 70,5 , ,   ,  .


 ,     ?     ...   100 ,    100. !
         2.5    , -         .   1000 .  -     0  2.5  -  8 (    5  -  ).  ,    -       ...
 P.S.   ,     .     ,     .

----------


## UY1IF

.    .  , ..    .     2N7000, 2N7002, BS170  ..

----------


## Majkl

...

----------


## UY1IF

.

----------

Majkl

----------


## Majkl

!  1 .1,  ,  ""  .

                                            UY1IE

   .  .   .      .      .
600   () , .

----------


## exUA4ABS

> Speaker ???         ...... .


 https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/New-A...762781599.html

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## Metallus

> .


    EEP  HEX. 3    .

----------


## Larkin

,          

        FAN3

     ,         .
 ,   ?
    ,     FAN0  FAN3

  1200.eep    32  FAN0

----------


## Larkin

> -  10k
>  FAN0  FAN3     ,     ,   ,    ...
> 
>          -  .      .


1.         ,       .
       ,    120-1200   - !!

     3    0 ,        , 
  ,       3 ,     0
         ?!

----------

rx6anj

----------


## Filin-2000

,  ,    1 ,    ,     2    10,  ...    ,    . 
    ,      (usbasp)  .
             ?
   ,    (  )
       ,  ,      -   !!!
    , .     !!!
 ,   ?  atmega8-16pu.
   .       ...?




> L-Fuse 4,3


      8-12!!! 
       .   .  
void setup() {
pinMode (11,OUTPUT); //9   //.    11 
TCCR1A=1<<COM1A0;  //oc1a enable
TCCR1B=(1<<WGM12)|(1  <<CS10); // Mode4(CTC), divider=1
OCR1A=0; //    0 -8mHz 1 -4mHz, 2 -2,6mhz   ..
}
void loop() {
}

  ,   !!!

----------


## Filin-2000

.  1     2-. 0.8   3  ,  .
         ...
  ,     ,   ,          ?
  (

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## Filin-2000

.  .    ? 1    10  +5,   ,   2 , (    )  4   data  ,   ?     ?     .
3 ,  ,  ,   .       ,   atmega8-16pu,    - ?

*  56 ():*




> Fuse Low Byte,     SUT1  CKSEL2,     .
>   Fuse High Byte,  SKOPT  .


  ?   .  .
  ,    ,  - .
  ,  ,     ?
BODEN    -?    . (BODEN=0)

----------


## Filin-2000

> .  atmega8-16pu  atmega 8a,   .


,  -       .    ) 
atmega8a    .
  . -         .   "",       .      . 
      ?    7,8,9,10     ,  ?



*  5 ():*

*RU3ZN*,  ""  ,           1   ,   +12  1 .       )

----------


## Filin-2000

*UA5O*,     usbasp     ?          usbasp.

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,    .


        ,        -    .





> avrdude_prog ,       UA5O   .   8   , .


 3  , .    .
   6   - .






> , .       .   ,    .  ,  .


,    .
  ,   ,     , .

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,      .


   ,   .   ?   .
 2  ,             :Smile: 
    866-,         ,      )   .        .      .
    ,  .    3 , 2    1 . .
  ,      .
eXtreme Burner  AVR ,      dude-        ,  . .

----------


## Filin-2000

?      ( ).    10  +   -.



> .


    , 75     .        .

----------


## Filin-2000

> lcd


    ,       .
     ,    .  3 ,  3  .  2        ...
        -.
      LCD  .

----------


## Filin-2000

,   100.  ,  .    )
       "    866 ..."  :Smile: 
====
"   RESET   ,      ,     ".
.. , ..   AVR:    . . 2-, .  . - .: -, 2004. 304 . - ( " ")

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,


 .  .  11    .    .     )       ,      ,         )

----------


## Larkin

,   .     5     -   .     ,  AVR Burn-O-Mat       ,  .    A4/D9.  1_2.hex     -    ,   1_2...  .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## RU3ZN

usbasp   .  ?  ?

     ,    jp3

----------


## Larkin

> AVR Burn-O-Mat    ...........  .....
>  .  .  , .  , .   A4|D9 ,   .


    ,      , .  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## UT8UU

8. .    .
 ,     ,     -  ,     .
    ? ,   ? , ?     ?

----------


## UT8UU

-       ?    (  )   ,       . ,    LM358    . ,      ,      . -      ? ,        ,    ?    ,    .   LAY6,     .        ?

----------


## -1

2 ,   ,    !            ?

----------


## VICTORY

-  ,    . ,     :Razz: .

----------


## RA4UIR

. 
https://www.rezonit.ru/support/directions/sl/ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkeW...bis82Q&index=2

----------

RV4LX, UA0BHC, UT8UU

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## -1

.

----------

UA0BHC, Witek

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## UR7TT

,       ?     , /    .
 ,  .  .

----------


## r3tjl

" "    (-   ),    
pwrswr-2.zip

----------


## r3tjl

*UA9SJR*,   ,   ,      ,        :Smile:     100  ...
 ,  .   ,       .     -  .       ,      .
  .      10   ( 10     ,    ).       ,  .

.     77  N7DDC,       .     ,    ,       .

----------


## EU4AX

> ...      .


  .       ,   .    .      .
 , ,

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## r3tjl

.      ,      -   - -    .   --->>>

----------


## rz3qs

> 


 .

----------

rz3qs, ua3ycv

----------


## rz3qs

,   ,     1,    2.
       ,       2-   .
      .
     ,  .   ,     .

----------


## r3tjl

, ,     ,      .

 ,     :Razz: ,      .       ,     2  .

 ,   2  :       SX-200,      : http://www.cqham.ru/ant87_11.htm

 -     rv3yf: https://www.rv3yf.com/product-page/%...BC%D0%B3%D1%86

      ,   (),  3-    . 

  .         :Razz:  ,    20 1.1    40  1.7.  ,    ,     ,        200.  , ...       .

        , (      ,        ) - 
 ,     rv3yf   (1.1  20  1.6-1.7  40),   
   ,     - "sx200" -     20   40-     . ..   40  1.7 -    20  1.7,    20   1.1 -  40   1.1.   , : 

)  ,         - (    :Razz: ),      , ..   .
)        rv3yf (https://www.rv3yf.com/product-page/%...82%D1%80%D0%B0)  "sx200"    , ..    .
)   rv3yf      , ..   .

  "sx200"        .  - ...     ,    .

  .     , , 2  -  "-"    12 (             ),    ""   .
      ( ) -      "sx200"        20  40,       (    ).
      .        , (               )-  1 ,    .    ,       .
  !   ,       -  5  !!!    ...

 ,           -    , 1.2  20  1.7  40.  !!!
     " " -     1.1   .
     ,    ?       5       0    ?      ? 0    0     ?               ?

 .     ,   .   -   ?      -  ,   ?

73!

----------


## rt6dz

TQFP  .    .    TQFP.

----------


## rt6dz

.  ,  LM    ,   .

----------


## +

.         FT82-61?

----------


## UA4HNU

EB104 - 300   100-300

----------

ut5eqr

----------


## Filin-2000

mac . AVRFuses.
  .
 10      .  10     .
       ,  .      .
 (usbasp)

----------


## Alehsei

!        ,        .
     .

----------


## Alehsei

! 
      10   ,  1n5711          .        20 ,     4.5       20     13       .
     5 (20\200)        .
          .
    20     80 20  ,   40    15  ,      12-13  ,       .    ?         .     20  200      .
       202 .

----------


## Alehsei

!     10n  100n ,        10n .
        ?

----------


## Alehsei

> 


          100 . 
    ?

----------


## Alehsei

2,5   20-200  ?      5       20  .

----------


## UY1IF

*       5 ?*

----------


## rz3qs

5.8     ,      0.1 .   ,   0.01 .  100       10   0.01 .    DL6GL,  ,   1   9999 .

----------


## rz3qs

> .


  ,      .

----------


## 1986

!   .   FT114-43  2 .  .  5   1000.   30  . 10  .    .   2  .  50    .   .   .
    ?
  29 .   25   1,12.  650 .   R  2 -  8. (     ).        2     8 .
     ? :Razz:

----------


## RW4CB

.      ?

----------


## kronas

:http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E0%F1%F2%FC-2)

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## R6BK

> SW1


  ?

https://youtu.be/AjTgN4xln-0

----------


## R6BK

, .
 ,    .

----------


## UA5O

.  .   ,  ?

----------


## -1

,    !

----------


## Dimon_

,  20   .   ,     ,  .

----------


## ua3ycv

, ,   30 ,    ?

----------


## kronas

.  .

----------


## RK4CI

> 123 , ,        103.


   ?  ,    10 ,      100.  ,  ALC,     10.  ,         .         ,  .            .

----------

UA0BHC, ua3ycv

----------


## kronas

?      ,    , 5  50, 50  500, 100  1000.    ?  120-1200   .      .

----------


## kronas

RA4UIR,   ,   .  amidon FT82. 50-1, 100-1.9, 200-4.   ,  .    .



    ,  . FT-950  100  1.6,     .

----------

RA4UIR

----------


## UY1IF

.  :  43- , .  10 .   -  507.   .  1/2/3   ! 1N5711   ,   .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## UY1IF

> 7 ,     ...


  ,      ,     .

----------

RA4UIR

----------


## -1

!   ,   !     ,     .

----------


## kronas

RN3ZOB, C.    , ,  .

----------


## rz3rz

?

         .  . 
     .

----------


## RV4LX

.
    .
 -  .
    .

----------

ua3ycv, UY1IF

----------


## UY1IF

> .
>     .


    ( )     ,  !
     ,     .         ,   .

----------

-1

----------


## RA4UIR

*Witek*, . 
   ,      . 

    SprintLayot https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dq4...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Witek

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## UA3RNB

*Witek*,            .
 .

----------

Witek

----------

cerber38, RA4UIR, ua3ycv

----------


## SoftFelix

(, ,     )            1    0.25...1.5?

----------

